# Chaos reigns



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello all! This will be my first post on Heresy online, and I must say it feels good to finally be on board. You seem to have quite a nice place kicking and spinning' here, I dare say even. My work is slow but since the release of the new warhammer 40k edition, not to mentions it's starter set contents, I began to salvage old bits, bought s few bundles worth of models (phew, money sure can fly...) and started cutting and mashing together a few squads of chaos space marines, along with the tasty "new" plague bearers I've been dying (chuckles) to paint since they first came out.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I can see that you'll fit right in, with a username like "Castrate"! :wink:

Unfortunately, the pictures are broken on my computer--I can't see them. I do like the sound of cutting and mashing squads together, though; kit-bashing is probably my favorite part of the hobby.


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Aight, so here's some more photos of the army comming along. It's changed from (phu, i don't know how many times some of these models been repainted now...)
At now it stands :
10 Chaos space marines X 2
20 cultists
4 Chaos Terminators
Chaos Rhino
Helbrute
... And 10 pluagebearers for an intended deamon attachment.
Have at it ! 

Oh, and by the way, some plans for the army. Next up is a box of Flamers i've got my eyes on for some time now, to fill the allied detatchments elite slot. Then the new Chaos lord for fantasy is up for some surgery this comming weekend ^_^


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Jikes, noticed some mouldlines here and there. I hate removing them, but i will... Eventually


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

So, inspired and on fire i did't quite get all the way to the store yet, but i converted a dark apostle. I think it's mandatory since i will be playing world bearers. Alas :

















And a better picture of one of my aspring champions. Must be one of my personal favs:


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

A bit more fiddlin' on the dark aposlte and a few first layers of paint makes it look sutably sinister:
Im happy with the face and skin in general, but it's far from done. Other than that you can see my first flamer, what do you think about the colorscheme? 
In included my helbruta aswell, although im still not really happy about him :/


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+rep, that is some good painting mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Cheers, mate  I'm going out to buy a forge/ mauler fiend soon. I don't know which one is wiser including in a 1000 point force though. I think i'll go for a 3 ectoplasm cannon forgebeast. The best looking option in my mind.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Man those are some of the cooler word bearers I have seen, I really like them. The dark apostle looks epic


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

splendid painting. I really admire the blue-ish glow on the energy weapons, recesses of the armor and other details. The dark apostle is a really nice conversion: simple and easy to spot. Keep on!
PS.: maybe fill that gap on the hellbrute's multi melta


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, brother ^_^
And i know about the gaps, i have this problem on quite a few models. Worth buying a liquid greenstuff? 

More pictures are due later today, stay tuned


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

i've never used lgs so i would not risk advising you on it. but i think normal gs should do the trick


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice Plog. My fav so far is the Dark Apostle.

Liquid GS is only really any good for very fine gaps imo, for gaps like the one in the muzzle on the Hellbrute I would probably use GS.

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

More pictures. I still haven't build a photobooth to speak of, so i hope you excuse the quality of them. 
My dark apostle has gotten a new base (the gw-version one) which i had lying around after i noticed that the finecast apostle has way too small, and not quite as sinistermadmanmurder-looking as i wished. Here he is with his terminator friends: 

















Further it's the same chaos marines again and some cultists, a bit metalwork done on them, and a wip shot of my flamers. 

































Oh, and a nurgel herald and friends and not least: "NANCY" the forgefiend, whom is soon ready to unleash  


















Thoughts?


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

The dark apostle, Dante, has nurgle fantasy-lords helmet on his waist is a testimony to his allegiance amongst the dark gods. This is really a no-brainer since I thought my warlords looked a bit to easy to kill of with 2 wounds and toughness 4. 
Still... He's been healthy for the last millennium and that's probably thanks to old papá. I even heard he enjoys Lucky Strikes...


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Ouch! Without my girls camera I'm lost in the maelstrom of the warp, unable to take focused pictures. Here's a little update though, not to leave the tread stranded HTML Image (websites & blogs)

http://i.imgur.com/qpJxh5A.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/D0SQPvD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Xv2T825.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/wsVWC9T.jpg

Having eyed through the dark apostle trilogy I could help but build my army around the characters. I'm thinking of counting my kol baldar as abaddon, hence the build. Oh, and the daemons...murmurs are they will be good too have, soon enough!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Holy picture size, Batman! :shok:

*recovers*

I love your painting style!! Your flamers are absolutely wonderful! Nancy is looking great as well!


----------



## Geld (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe, yeap! I was surprised as well :grin:
I will try to snap better pictures of my "Abaddon" tomorrow. He's got a unhealthy red glow coming up from his terminatorsuit. I'm really starting to get a feeling for GW:s Chaos stuff. 
May the dark god's forget you!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Those chosen/raptors/possessed marines are BRUTAL. Very nice!


----------

